# Simrad Decision



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

I’ve fished boats with both and they’re both really nice. That 12” is incredible, though, if you can swing the $$.


----------



## Tom Florkowski (Apr 23, 2020)

rkmurphy526 said:


> I’ve fished boats with both and they’re both really nice. That 12” is incredible, though, if you can swing the $$.


I’m worrying about crowding the consul, I believe I can view the 9 inch screen with no trouble. Thank you


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Tom Florkowski said:


> I’m worrying about crowding the consul, I believe I can view the 9 inch screen with no trouble. Thank you


Yeah that’s another key factor. The one skiff with the 9” would have been a squeeze to handle the 12”. The skiff with the 12” had the room and it looks great. Doesn’t feel crowded at all. All depends on your console and layout. You’ll be happy with either, for sure.


----------



## Tom Florkowski (Apr 23, 2020)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Yeah that’s another key factor. The one skiff with the 9” would have been a squeeze to handle the 12”. The skiff with the 12” had the room and it looks great. Doesn’t feel crowded at all. All depends on your console and layout. You’ll be happy with either, for sure.


Thanks


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I’m looking at the NSS9 as well. My garmin 7” finally shit the bed.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tom Florkowski said:


> I’m worrying about crowding the consul, I believe I can view the 9 inch screen with no trouble. Thank you


I have the 9" NSS Evo3 and it's big step up from the 7". The dial zoom function makes it easy to blow up the image while running. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Tom Florkowski (Apr 23, 2020)

Net 30 said:


> I have the 9" NSS Evo3 and it's big step up from the 7". The dial zoom function makes it easy to blow up the image while running. You won't be disappointed.


Thanks


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Like Net 30, I have the 9" and I really like it, especially with the FMT chips. That said, another friend has a 12" MFD and it is really easy on the old eyes. If you can afford it, I would go with a 12" over the 9".


----------



## Tom Florkowski (Apr 23, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Like Net 30, I have the 9" and I really like it, especially with the FMT chips. That said, another friend has a 12" MFD and it is really easy on the old eyes. If you can afford it, I would go with a 12" over the 9".


Thank you


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

One of the biggest differences in going up to the 12 inch isn’t just the additional size of the screen, but the screen is actually higher resolution than the 9 inch. This means not only a sharper image but actually there is more information on the screen as well, so going forward you can see more of the map which makes using it easier as you were not zooming in and out nearly as much.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

You will not regret getting the 12”.


----------



## Tom Florkowski (Apr 23, 2020)

rcbrower said:


> You will not regret getting the 12”.


Thanks


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

When checking clearances for a larger unit, be sure to check throttle clearance with the throttle wide open. Depending on the size of your console, it might be a factor.


----------



## Tom Florkowski (Apr 23, 2020)

rcbrower said:


> You will not regret getting the 12”.


Thanks


rcbrower said:


> You will not regret getting the 12”.


----------



## Tom Florkowski (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks 


Frank Ucci said:


> When checking clearances for a larger unit, be sure to check throttle clearance with the throttle wide open. Depending on the size of your console, it might be a factor.


----------



## Flats Gypsy (Jun 4, 2020)

12" for sure. And if you don't have room on the console you might look into a Balzout mount.
https://www.balzoutllc.com


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

My install on the Maverick 18 HPX:


----------



## Tom Florkowski (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks


Flats Gypsy said:


> 12" for sure. And if you don't have room on the console you might look into a Balzout mount.
> https://www.balzoutllc.com


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Regardless of which size you go with, and you can't go wrong with either, much will depend on the console you have as others have stated. However, one thing not mentioned so far. If it will be mounted above the console and not inset then I strongly suggest you put a grab bar over the top of your console. No matter how hard you try there will be people and/or conditions and your Simrad will end up being used as a grab point for walking down the boat. And I personally wouldn't use a Balzout type mount for that very reason. A buddy has on on his skiff and is constantly having to readjust its positioning be because it gets used as a hand hold. And on his skiff there is almost no getting around it. Its just sticking up there in the way.


----------



## Tom Florkowski (Apr 23, 2020)

ifsteve said:


> Regardless of which size you go with, and you can't go wrong with either, much will depend on the console you have as others have stated. However, one thing not mentioned so far. If it will be mounted above the console and not inset then I strongly suggest you put a grab bar over the top of your console. No matter how hard you try there will be people and/or conditions and your Simrad will end up being used as a grab point for walking down the boat. And I personally wouldn't use a Balzout type mount for that very reason. A buddy has on on his skiff and is constantly having to readjust its positioning be because it gets used as a hand hold. And on his skiff there is almost no getting around it. Its just sticking up there in the way.


Thank you, that’s good information for me.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If your unsure how the 12" or 9" will fit,
cut up some card board to size and model it where you want to mount it.


----------

